# Fluval 3+ filter problems!!



## daisyfgw (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello, 
I have a fluval 3+ filter in my 125litre tank. 
My water was fine, i do 3 small water changes a week, dont overfeed and am not overstocked.
So the problem is that afew days ago the filter stopped working, i replaced part of the media, cleaned the impeller and the magnet etc and it started working again. However today the filter has stopped working again i have been doing larger water changes but my water is disgustingly brown/green the fish seem fine swimming properly and eating well but its worrying me  
Thanks for reading and any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you actually removed the impeller from its ceramic shaft and looked for any trapped debris? I'd like to suggest checking for fraying in the power cable, it could also be a problem with the filter motor.


----------



## daisyfgw (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,
Thank you for the advice. I decided to buy a new one as the fluval 3+ was very old anyway.
Much appreciated :thumbup:


----------

